# Please explain



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Please explain the difference between a buckle collar and a snap on training collar.

Is a snap on training collar one that tightens as tension is increased? i.e. it's more of a loop that cinches when strained against?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think another term for a snap on training collar is a pinch collar. When you pull on it, it pinches the neck of the dog.

A flat collar is the collar that your dog wears for everyday. The one he has his tags on.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a great site:
http://www.dogguide.net/big-dog-collars.php

I always thought a buckle collar looked like this:









While a snap on looks like this:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

moverking said:


> Here's a great site:
> http://www.dogguide.net/big-dog-collars.php
> 
> I always thought a buckle collar looked like this:
> ...


I would agree with this assessment.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I was thinking one buckled and one snapped, also. Ike wears a snap collar with an additional lock mechanism so it cannot easily break. It's hard to find buckle collars sometimes, but I prefer them.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

This is what came up when I googled the term "snap on training collar" which is what SamIAm's Mom asked about. 

http://www.google.com/products?q=sn...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CCAQrQQwAw

I figured that was different than a snap on collar, which is what I see posted by MoverKing.


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, I may be confused on terms. I have a training book which refers to a "snap on training collar". They distinguish it as something different than a prong or a pinch collar. I have now found a picture and will try to describe what it looks like. It has a metal snap on one end, a free sliding metal ring, and then another metal ring on the opposite end than the snap that you would connect the leash to. You hold the snap in one hand as you loop the nylon around the dogs neck and then connect it to the free sliding ring. It LOOKS like what would happen is that it would be loose when the dog didn't pull and would cinch if he did.

Anyone ever heard of anything like that?


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

fostermom said:


> This is what came up when I googled the term "snap on training collar" which is what SamIAm's Mom asked about.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?q=sn...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CCAQrQQwAw
> 
> I figured that was different than a snap on collar, which is what I see posted by MoverKing.


The one pictured in this book is simply nylon. No prongs at all.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

These are Martingale 'type' collars:


















Are you thinking of these?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

These are slip collars:


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Ah! The "slip collar" looks like what I am trying to describe! (Except the one in this book has a metal clip to attach to the free floating metal ring.)

Thanks Moverking!

Are they commonly used in training? Any opinions?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the Martingale because it's a 'limited slip'...can't over tighten or choke if fitted properly. Good for the dog that tries to slip out of his collar. Not good to leave on through the day because of the potential for choking by it catching on something.

I personally don't like the slip collars, but I know some folks prefer them.

I have used the prong for training. Worked wonders on my girls when they went through a pulling phase. Now I don't need them. (And if I'd started training correctly as pups, I would have never needed them. Hindsight)


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

moverking said:


> I like the Martingale because it's a 'limited slip'...can't over tighten or choke if fitted properly. Good for the dog that tries to slip out of his collar. Not good to leave on through the day because of the potential for choking by it catching on something.
> 
> I personally don't like the slip collars, but I know some folks prefer them.
> 
> I have used the prong for training. Worked wonders on my girls when they went through a pulling phase. Now I don't need them. (And if I'd started training correctly as pups, I would have never needed them. Hindsight)


Yes, this book stated that you were never to leave that type collar on except during training. I understand the hindsight issue very well. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

SamIAm's Mom said:


> Ah! The "slip collar" looks like what I am trying to describe! (Except the one in this book has a metal clip to attach to the free floating metal ring.)
> 
> Thanks Moverking!
> 
> Are they commonly used in training? Any opinions?


We just began basice obedience last week and that is what they gave us. It is a slip collar with a clip on the end so that you unclip and clip to put it on rather than slide over the head. Mine is nylon.


----------

